# IF steel Crown Jewel?



## BouncingSoul33 (Oct 28, 2005)

My LBS is trying to sell me on one of these, and I'm pretty tempted. I plan on taking it for a test ride sometime next weekend, but until then, I was hoping some of you have some reviews and pics to educate a kid who grew up on aluminum frames about the pros and cons of a custom steel rig like this.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I used to have an IF...*

but sold it and have regreted it since! If it fits and you like it, jump on it. I've got a friend who has a CJ in my size he was thinking of selling, but then he backed out. I had a Planet X which I loved and like a fool I sold. Like I said, I'd get it for sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

BouncingSoul33 said:


> My LBS is trying to sell me on one of these, and I'm pretty tempted. I plan on taking it for a test ride sometime next weekend, but until then, I was hoping some of you have some reviews and pics to educate a kid who grew up on aluminum frames about the pros and cons of a custom steel rig like this.


I.F. makes an amazing bike. Not every body requires a custom frame, but every cyclist certainly benefits from a frame designed specifically for him/her. They've been doing custom for a long time and their paint jobs are the nicest in the indistry. I can't think of any reason why you shouldn't buy an I.F.


----------



## BouncingSoul33 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, I just put in the order for my crown jewel SE last week! Out of curiosity, does anyone know the front der. clamp size or seatpost size? I've got to order all my components before I head back to school.


----------



## Major Kong (May 14, 2003)

I have a 2002 Crown Jewel SE. The clamp size is 28.6 and the seatpost is 26.8, but I believe the new ones are 27.2 so you might want to consult IF about that.

Drew


----------



## crosstrained (Sep 9, 2003)

Major Kong said:


> I have a 2002 Crown Jewel SE. The clamp size is 28.6 and the seatpost is 26.8, but I believe the new ones are 27.2 so you might want to consult IF about that.
> 
> Drew


I have an '04 Crown Jewel that uses a 27.2 seatpost......not sure of the der. clamp size though.


----------



## gmcastil (Jan 8, 2006)

IF seat post sizes are entirely dependant on the frame and the designer (at least for a custom). My first IF Deluxe used a 29.4mm. My custom CJ which ships Tuesday uses a 27.2mm. The thing to remember about the IF is that if you take care of it, you'll be riding it for 10 years or more. Tubesets are high quality, but need to be taken care of or corrosion will kill your frame - Framesaver is all there is to it. I'm so stoked to see mine - DA 10-speed and Chris King hubs/headset. I almost went with Campagnolo 10-speed, but King hubs aren't compatible. Independent makes one of the best steel frames in the country - I wouldn't think twice about it, if it fits you well.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

*Contact IF*

Call IF and ask. I'm sure they'd be happy to tell you.


----------



## BouncingSoul33 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the help everyone. I called up IF and got all the info I need, and I should have the bike no later than the 20th of February...just in time for my school's first ever home race! I'm incredibly stoked...and will definately post pics for everyone when I get it built up.


----------



## jjvibes (Jul 15, 2004)

*IF Steel Crown Jewel frame weight?*

Does anyone have an idea on how much these frames weight? (ball park estimate)
I am asking because I would like to use this bike for road races, climbing TT and crits..
thanks


gmcastil said:


> IF seat post sizes are entirely dependant on the frame and the designer (at least for a custom). My first IF Deluxe used a 29.4mm. My custom CJ which ships Tuesday uses a 27.2mm. The thing to remember about the IF is that if you take care of it, you'll be riding it for 10 years or more. Tubesets are high quality, but need to be taken care of or corrosion will kill your frame - Framesaver is all there is to it. I'm so stoked to see mine - DA 10-speed and Chris King hubs/headset. I almost went with Campagnolo 10-speed, but King hubs aren't compatible. Independent makes one of the best steel frames in the country - I wouldn't think twice about it, if it fits you well.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

*Pictures!*

Where's the pics then?


----------

